# metanium



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

anyone use the metanium in the salt

I like em but dont want to drop coin on it if it's going to need above average care to keep in good condition.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

I live in a landlocked part of the world, so have not fished a Met in the salt. Shimano states that they are approved for saltwater use, so that would be OK for me.

They are a sweet, smooth, and light reel that is well made. Should last a long time with a little care and attention. They are easy to tear down for routine servicing.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. Played with one at FTU the other day and the guy working there said the Shimano reps okayed them for saltwater use. I imagine its just like any of their other magnesium framed reels.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I have one and have been using it in salt. But only for a few months now. They should hold up the same as the Core, and LOTS of people on here use the core in salt for many year. 

You should always spend a little extra time on a magnesium framed reel, you don't want to ever nick/boat rash the coating and you don't want to put them up with salt on them.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

I got to cast cfulbright's Metanium this past weekend, talk about a smooth reel man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

A salesman tried to talk me out of the Metanium only because of the micro gears. He said the reel needs to be fully broke down after each trip in salt water and cleaned, which he also said is more difficult than other reels. He said the Core will hold up better in the long run. He certainly did not talk me out of the Metanium. I did get the HG and have fished with it 1 time, but haven't completely broke it down yet (after each trip I always clean everything except a complete breakdown). I like it better than my Core 50. Consistently long casts.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

merle said:


> A salesman tried to talk me out of the Metanium only because of the micro gears. He said the reel needs to be fully broke down after each trip in salt water and cleaned, which he also said is more difficult than other reels. He said the Core will hold up better in the long run. He certainly did not talk me out of the Metanium. I did get the HG and have fished with it 1 time, but haven't completely broke it down yet (after each trip I always clean everything except a complete breakdown). I like it better than my Core 50. Consistently long casts.


Maybe it will be as fun as the Calais


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I can see the point the salesman is making, if you do get dirt/sand in the gears its going to effect it more because the teeth are smaller. 

It is sealed on the gear side as good or better then any other reel. Its a great reel, I have never broke mine down, don't plan to till the first of next year.(unless it gets dunked)


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

It comes apart similar to the Core, maybe easier. The micro module gearing will not be anymore problematic than standard gearing. It does use an Aluminum main gear so maintenance is needed.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Dan Thorburn said:


> It does use an Aluminum main gear so maintenance is needed.


What maintenance is needed?


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

cfulbright said:


> What maintenance is needed?


Prolly just a simple break down and wipe down/greasing of the main gears.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Maintain it just like you would with one of our other reels.


----------



## t67supra (Jul 25, 2010)

Smooth as butter. Ive fished one for a month or two now and have about 10 trips on it and half from long windy wades. I broke it down over the weekend and didnt see any signs to worry about. I was actually very impressed at how cleaned it had stayed. Other than a very very minor build up on the key washer, you wouldnt be able to tell it didnt come out of the box. It definitely looked better than my Cores did on the first break down. Did I mention it was smooth? I was impressed when I started throwing the Core but even with the Abec 7 orange seals they dont hold a candle to the metanium in my opinion.


----------

